# [vzw] anyone able to enable the crt-off animation?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

been playing around with the framework-res.apk and i still cant get the crt-off animation. was just wondering if anyone has tried/succeeded in doing so..


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

Nope.. I've seen several threads where ppl claimed the sprint + tmo + att ones worked but I've flashed 2 and no luck







I bet the AOKP and CM builds have them. Maybe you could extract it from one of them


----------



## ftmaniac948 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have, there's a thread on xda in themes that has crt. I have run it on both of beans roms without trouble

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------

